# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  معرفة شخصية المرأة من خلال كف اليد  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## zid

معرفة شخصية المرأة من خلال كف اليد   اليدان كالمرآة تعكسان الكثير من أسرار المرأة والتي من أهمها عمر المرأة الحقيقي أما كف اليد فيشير الى الكثير من الاسرار كذلك أصابع اليد أيضا تحمل الكثير من شخصية المرأة، أما من ناحية العمر فكثيرا من خبراء التجميل ينصحون المرأة تكثيف الاهتمام باليدين من أجل الحفاظ على الشباب.. فكما يقال أنه من السهل علينا إخفاء الشعيرات البيضاء أو خطوط التجاعيد الأولى لكن من الصعب إخفاء آثار التقدم في السن وآثار البرد والشمس والتغير المفاجئ لدرجات الحرارة والمنظفات على اليدين.
فعندما تتعرض اليدان للشمس بشكل مكثف، تظهر البقع البنية عليها ولكن هذه البقع التي تظهر عادة على يدي المرأة ابتداء من عمر الخمسين تظهر أيضا لدى المرأة الشابة المعرضة لذلك بالوراثة أو التي تتعرض للأشعة ما فوق البنفسجية بكثرة.
هذا من جانب أما من جانب آخر، فيمكن ليد الشخص أن تكشف عن شخصيته، طموحاته وإمكانية تحقيقها. فمن خلال الخطوط المرئية والعلاقات الموجودة على راحة اليد. يمكن التنبؤ بما حدث لصاحبها أو ما قد يحدث له مستقبلا حيث أن هذه الخطوط يمكن أن توفر مفاتيح الصحة، السعادة، الحياة المهنية، العائلة والثروة.
وحين تتعلم عن ميزاتك الشخصية كما يقول موقع «البوابة» فإنك تتعلم كيف ترسم مستقبلك وتقرر مسار حياتك. تختلف اليد بين كل شخص وآخر ويمكن بواسطة راحة اليد معرفة ما إذا كان الشخص سيصبح مشهورا أو غنيا في وقت ما من حياته أو ما إذا كان هذا الشخص سيفقد شهرته وثروته.
وينظر إلى اليد على أنها أداة حية تنطق من خلالها الروح الخالدة في الجسد عن نفسها. ولذا فإن الهدف من قراءة الكف الحصول على فهم كامل لصحة الإنسان العاطفية، الخلاقة والروحية واتجاهه في الحياة.
وبخلاف المنجمين لا يحتاج قارئو الكف إلى معرفة تاريخ الميلاد حيث أن اليد ذاتها تعبر عن نفسها وعن صاحبها. ويوجد تحت خطوط الكف خطوط تقاطع متعرجة dermatoglyphics حيث تنتشر خطوط التقاطع الجلدية هذه في جميع أنحاء راحة اليد.
ويمكن لليد أن تكون أداة سيكولوجية هائلة حيث أنها تعبر عن تفاصيل كبيرة حول نوعية القدرة الحدسية أو النفسية لصاحبها. كذلك تشع اليد عبيرا قويا يمكن تميزه ويقول الأشخاص الذين يعالجون باستخدام اليد في شفاء الأمراض النفسية وغيرها أن الجهاز العصبي بأكمله ممثل باليد بصورة مصغرة.
وهناك كثير من الأشخاص يستطيعون استشعار الألوان بأيديهم، كما أن آخرين يستطيعون فهم الكثير عن الشخص بواسطة لمس مقتنياتهم الشخصية. وإذا كان لأحد ما أن يفحص يدي الشخص المعالج بعد مساعدته لشخص ما فإنه يرى خط أورانس (يقع مباشرة تحت إصبعه الصغير) على يده وهو متوهج باللون الأحمر أثناء وبعد العلاج.
من جانب آخر تمتلئ اليد بالطاقة النفسية. فعندما يجلس اثنان معا لقراءة شيء ما فإن قارئ الكف يلامس كمية هائلة من القوة الميتافيزيقية تشع من راحة يد زبونة. وبملاحظة ذلك، يمكن لقارئ الكف أن يقدم قراءة كاملة من وجهة النظر التحليلية. وليس هذا وحسب، بل أن العلماء قد اكتشفوا ارتباطا غريبا بين طول أصابع الشخص وجاذبية قسمات وجهه وشخصيته أيضا!
ويبدو أن الطول النسبي لإصبعي الخنصر والسبابة في كلا الجنسين يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بتناسق قسمات الوجه. وأظهرت الأبحاث أن تناسق قسمات الوجه يضفي على الإنسان جاذبية كبيرة. وقال فريق من علماء الطب النفسي البريطانيين والنمساويين أن الطول المناسب للأصابع وتناسق قسمات الوجه ربما يشيران إلى أن الشخص سيكون شريكا جيدا يتمتع بالصحة والخصوبة.
وذكر الدكتور نيك نيف من جامعة نورثومبريا أن الأمر يرجع بالأساس إلى اختلاط الهرمونات الجنسية في الرحم التي تؤثر على تكوين عظام الجنين. ففي الرجال يعني ارتفاع مستويات هرمون التستوستيرون قبل الولادة أن الإصبع الرابع (الخنصر) سيكون أطول بوجه عام من إصبع السبابة. وفي السيدات، فان ارتفاع مستويات هرمون الاستروجين في الرحم يجعل إصبع السبابة متساوياً في طوله مع إصبع الخنصر أو أطول منه.
ويعتقد العلماء أن طول إصبع الخنصر عند الرجال يكشف عن براعة رياضية واضحة وعن قدرات إنجاب عالية، إلا أن هذه الخصلة تعني أن هذا الرجل قليل المجاملة والرغبة في التعرف. وبالعكس، فإن تساوي البنصر مع السبابة في الطول يكشف عند النساء، على وجه الخصوص، عن قدرات كبيرة على الاتصال اللغوي والمجاملة.
وتعاني صاحبات الخناصر والسبابات المتساوية من مخاطر التشوش النفسي، إذ غالباً ما يظهرن مخاوف أكبر من غيرهن من ركوب المجازفات وقليلا ما يحاولن فرض أنفسهن على الآخرين. أما الرجال الذين يتساوى هذان الإصبعان لديهم، فهم متفوقون في المخاطبة، لكنهم لا يتمتعون بحسّ جيد في المكان، ولا يمارسون الرياضة بحماس وغالباً ما يكونون قد جاءوا بأوزان جسم صغيرة إلى هذه الحياة.
ومن جانب آخر، أظهرت الدراسات العلمية التي أجراها مؤلف كتاب «رحلة إلى أعماق اليد» على مدى سنوات طويلة أن اليد أو الكف يمكن أن تكشف الكثير عن طباع صاحبته خاصة تلك التي تكون فطرية أو غريزية..
أما خطوط اليد فهي لا تكشف شيئا عن القدر أو المستقبل ولكنها تشير إلى الطباع، وأسلوب الحياة.. فخط الحياة الذي يلتف حول الإبهام أكبر الأصابع يشير إلى الطريقة التي نتحكم فيها في طاقتنا، فإذا كان هذا الخط قصيرا فإنه يكشف عن الرغبة في الحصول على كل شيء بطريقة فورية.. وإذا كان طويلا فإنه يعبر عن الرغبة في عدم استهلاك هذه الطاقة بطريقة سريعة. أما الخط الذي يعبر راحة اليد فهو الذي يعبر عن العقل.. فإذا كان طويلا جدا فإن هذا يشير إلى العناد وتصلب الرأي.. والقصير يعبر عن سرعة التبرم ونفاد الصبر.
أما الخط الثالث المهم في اليد فهو الخط العاطفي لأنه يشير الى اسلوب التعايش مع المشاعر والانفعالات المختلفة.. فاذا كان الخط قصيرا ومنحنيا فان هذا دليل على التسامح والمرونة في المناقشة.. أما اذا كان مستقيما فإن هذا يعبر عن الميل الشديد الى التملك.

----------


## fxaqaba

اللهم ابعدنا عن الخطوط المستقيمة يا رب

----------

